# Here's some of my latest work.



## rickydaniels (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 11, 2010)

Another addition of my Chubby Chaser series


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## elroycohen (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome work. Every last one of 'em. I Particularly like Plump Fiction, Harley Quinn and the Feast of the Flesh.


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 22, 2010)

elroycohen said:


> Awesome work. Every last one of 'em. I Particularly like Plump Fiction, Harley Quinn and the Feast of the Flesh.



Thanks so much elroy! Im glad you dig my work man. 

http://biggirlsketchblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 11, 2011)

Big Girl Sketch Blog will be celebrating it's first year anniversary next Saturday, January 15th!! To show some love to my fans I wanna have a "Be Ricky's next BBW Pin-Up"contest. Enter by making your own video telling me what you like about the art and why you think you'd make a hot pin-up! The winner of the sexiest one can be my next pin-up! Send me a youtube or vimeo link to or email a AVI or Quicktime Mov. to

[email protected] and I'll post them up! 



The winner will be the 2011 Logo for Big Girl Sketch Blog!

Note:I will be asking the winner to send a head to toe picture and a headshot.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 4, 2011)

Does this thread get any visits??


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes think your art work is amazing....


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2011)

rickydaniels said:


>



Your artwork is excellent, RickyDaniels! Here's some spaghetti western music to accompany Ms. BBB, Naughty Pearl! Hugo Montenegro-The Vice Of Killing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZomMN_wtObo


----------



## rickydaniels (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBVRIXyZKMQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## rickydaniels (May 3, 2011)




----------



## WVMountainrear (May 3, 2011)

I can't believe I wasn't subscribed to this one yet.


----------



## rickydaniels (May 6, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I can't believe I wasn't subscribed to this one yet.



I'm glad you like my work! Thanks for subscribing!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 6, 2011)

Here's 2 versions of my latest. The first is another "mock book cover" the second is just the artwork.


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 9, 2011)

Very nice! I love your dark-haired, female Robin. Would love to see a character like that worked into an actual comic.

Keep up the great work!
Brenda


----------



## rickydaniels (May 9, 2011)

I'd love to see some BBW's worked into comics as serious characters too. I'd Also like to see some BBW comics as well. Do you think if I drew one up people would actually wanna read ir buy it?



fatgirl33 said:


> Very nice! I love your dark-haired, female Robin. Would love to see a character like that worked into an actual comic.
> 
> Keep up the great work!
> Brenda


----------



## rickydaniels (May 11, 2011)

This is my latest and new favorite piece.


----------



## rickydaniels (May 11, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (May 20, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (May 20, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (May 23, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (May 31, 2011)

Should I do an erotic BBW comic book or graphic novel?

I've been getting some great responses on my "Chubby Chaser" mock book covers. People are starting to ask, "When are we gonna see a comic or graphic novel?" Well as you all know that I do this little hobby for fun and draw many of these girls for free to give back the BBW community. I do have the urge to do an erotic bbw graphic novel/comic, but I'd have to devote alot of time to it. That also means that I'd have to print it and sell it. I would absolutely love to do it full color. I think that's what really signatures my bbw art, but full color printed comics would cost me an arm and a leg! Plus I think it'd take me a year or so to finish. I want to know what you (my fans) think. If I were to invest my time and effort into making a BBW graphic novel or comic would you buy it? How much would you be willing to pay for graphic novel or a 15 page comic book? Be honest about it. I've paid anywhere from $20 to $30 bucks for some graphic novels, and $3 to $7 for single issues of some comic books. I know erotic comics usually run even more sometimes $10 to $12 bucks an issue. Like I said. I want to know what you think. Feel free to respond and ask any questions. I really want to know and I will respond back to you. Please leave your responses here in the comments! Thanks so much for being such awesome fans!


----------



## PigPen (Jun 15, 2011)

damn chief, as a fellow illustrator, i can say without a doubt, you have some serious freeking skills. those illustrations are amazing, not only the girls, but the content and background. you have a great eye for detail.
and hell yeah man, pump out a comic and i'll surely buy a few of em. buddy of mine did a short run of comics, set up a table at comic con, and sold them very well.
good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks DUDE! I really appreiciate the feedback! I just set up my online store. Now my work is available to in prints and other things. Here's the link http://www.cafepress.com/BGSBshop
I'm really hoping the store works out. It's my test to see if a comic is marketable. So you're an illustrator? I'd LOVE to see some of your work. Where can I find it?



PigPen said:


> damn chief, as a fellow illustrator, i can say without a doubt, you have some serious freeking skills. those illustrations are amazing, not only the girls, but the content and background. you have a great eye for detail.
> and hell yeah man, pump out a comic and i'll surely buy a few of em. buddy of mine did a short run of comics, set up a table at comic con, and sold them very well.
> good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 11, 2011)

HI DIMMERS! MY BLOG HAS MOVED TO THIS NEW ADDRESS: http://rickydanielsbbwpinupart.blogspot.com/

THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Jah (Aug 18, 2011)

I like your style! You are very good at drawing BBWs.


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Jah! Im glad you like my art!



Jah said:


> I like your style! You are very good at drawing BBWs.


----------



## mandylover (Dec 3, 2011)

Love the Pulp Fiction riff. If Uma Thurman were 500 pound she would be amazing.


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 4, 2011)

mandylover said:


> Love the Pulp Fiction riff. If Uma Thurman were 500 pound she would be amazing.



HA! Yeah I agree! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## imfree (Dec 4, 2011)

rickydaniels said:


>



Nice job of presenting beverly's loveliness!


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

Holy cow man!! These are so wonderful (and erotic).


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 11, 2011)

Weirdo890 said:


> Holy cow man!! These are so wonderful (and erotic).



Thanks man! I'm glad you like my stuff!


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 11, 2011)

Alright Ladies! It's that time of year again! It's time to retire the old Big Girl Sketch Blog logo therefore I need a new pin up girl for my 2012 logo. If you were one of the models that I had chose to be in the 2012 calendar (that I had to unfortunately cancel) and you want to be considered for this contest then just shoot me an email. I should already have your photos. If you're new this whole thing; I choose a new girl to draw every year for the blogs logo. The winner will be drawn up and painted by me and receive a printable 8.5 x 11 digital file of the logo and as well as a personalized version. Email me your photos at [email protected] Please be sure to send clear head to toe pictures and a head shot. Remember to smile and pose for the camera!


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## gordamour (Dec 17, 2011)

I love your artwork. I envy your ability to parlay a passion into another passion, assuming your passions are your art and chubby girls. Bravo.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 17, 2011)

If you were to do a comic book with big babes, I'd buy it for sure. You've got skills, man.


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 17, 2011)

gordamour said:


> I love your artwork. I envy your ability to parlay a passion into another passion, assuming your passions are your art and chubby girls. Bravo.



Thanks so much! Yes both are a passion! I love me a chubby girl and love to draw!


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 17, 2011)

Dromond said:


> If you were to do a comic book with big babes, I'd buy it for sure. You've got skills, man.



THanks so much Dromomd! I am making plans for a comic in 2012! Stay in touch. I'll gladly let you know when its available!


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeeshcristina (Feb 4, 2012)

You are so talented! I really enjoyed trolling this and looking back on all of your fabulous stuff! I may have to commission myself one.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 4, 2012)

COOL! Thanks for the comments! Let me know if you want a commission!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Dromond (Feb 9, 2012)

Very hot stuff!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 22, 2012)

Amazing work!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 13, 2012)

Hi Dimmers! I have some new work that will be posted really soon!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 15, 2012)

Heres my latest commission piece! 

View attachment DeniseWeb.jpg


----------



## penguin (May 15, 2012)

You make me look awesome! Thank you so much


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2012)

rickydaniels said:


> Heres my latest commission piece!



Amazing! Very nice.

Lt. Penguin, I presume.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 15, 2012)

penguin said:


> You make me look awesome! Thank you so much



*JEALOUS* 

Beautiful work again, Ricky!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 15, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for such nice comments!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 23, 2012)

Heres the latest! 

View attachment MelSmall.jpg


----------



## stuffedbellylover (May 24, 2012)

Great art Ricky!

I just wonder what a strong beam ray you would need for Denise! LOL

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 26, 2012)

Coming Soon!


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 19, 2012)

Finally something new! Here it is! 

View attachment NewLogoSmall.jpg


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Aug 24, 2012)

Great work, Ricky!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's a link to a series I did back in 2010. http://rickydanielsbbwpinupart.blogspot.com/2012/08/fat-camp-lost-and-found-re-posting-of.html


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 2, 2012)

Another Satisfied Customer! 

View attachment Kathy_Nurse_Small.jpg


----------



## rickydaniels (Sep 10, 2012)

COMING SOON! I gotta few things in the works folks!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Dimmers! I've finally made a facebook page! Feel free to "Like" away! I promise that I will have some new material up soon! Sorry about all the delays. I've been rather busy the last few months. I hope to see you all there! THANKS!


----------



## Jah (Jan 3, 2013)

Love your art. You have a lot of talent.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the work on you deviant page! Keep up the good work.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Dimmers,

I am on facebook now. Some of you have come by and said Hi already! For those that haven't here is a link to my page!

https://www.facebook.com/ricky.daniels.bbw.pin.up.art

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## rickydaniels (May 11, 2013)

Sorry folks, for some reason I am having trouble uploading a simple little jpg file tonight. Check out the link below for a larger version of my latest pin up! In the meantime, here's a small preview! Susan, Goddess of the Four Elements! She herself is the Fifth; Heart & Soul!

http://rickydanielsbbwpinupart.blogspot.com/2013/05/susan-goddess-of-four-elements-shes.html 

View attachment Susan_Small.jpg


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 11, 2013)

Really nice work! Thanks for sharing here!

Brenda


----------



## rickydaniels (May 13, 2013)

fatgirl33 said:


> Really nice work! Thanks for sharing here!
> 
> Brenda



Thanks so much! Glad you like it!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jul 8, 2013)

Great art as usual!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Jah (Dec 27, 2013)

Well done with your art! Love the Christmas picture


----------



## rickydaniels (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Jah!! It's one of my fav's


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 3, 2014)

Great pic! Nada has certainly give me some wood!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 8, 2014)

That's right! I said it! ALL PIN UPS FOR THE MONTH OF JANUARY 2014 ARE 50% off!! PM me or email me at [email protected] for a quote! Thanks!


----------



## rickydaniels (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's my latest. Someone finally took me up on my Facebook Pin Up Banner!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Dromond (Feb 5, 2014)

Great work as always!

I haven't been able to afford to buy a print, yet, but I'm hoping to be able to in the near future. My wall needs some BBW artwork.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 6, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Great work as always!
> 
> I haven't been able to afford to buy a print, yet, but I'm hoping to be able to in the near future. My wall needs some BBW artwork.



Thanks Dromond! I'm glad you like my work!


----------



## Jah (Feb 10, 2014)

You have such interesting and creative art!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank You Jah! I do commissions if you are ever interested!


----------



## Marlayna (Feb 11, 2014)

The girls you do are amazing, did you ever think of doing a Fat Elvis? I think he was one of the handsomest men that ever lived, even after he got heavy.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 14, 2014)

Marlayna said:


> The girls you do are amazing, did you ever think of doing a Fat Elvis? I think he was one of the handsomest men that ever lived, even after he got heavy.



Marlayna,

I'd be happy to take on a "Fat Elvis" commission!


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 14, 2014)

Here she is!


----------



## Missamanda (Feb 22, 2014)

You're very talented. Going to have to put some money back to buy a print.


----------



## rickydaniels (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Miss Amanda! Big girls like yourself inspire me!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Feb 25, 2014)

Haven´t been on much, Ricky... but it´s a pleasure to see all of the art that´s new to me!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rickydaniels (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Jah (Apr 4, 2014)

Lol about that pic! Your art is definitely improving!


----------



## rickydaniels (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is some new work that I am finally glad that I can show off. I did some art for Kari "Platinum Puzzy" Anthony. I believe that she will be using these for her new logo on her re-vamped website. Also, Kari will using them as for her poster art at trade shows. I'm posting these two, but you can seen alternate versions of this art at my blog: Ricky Daniels BBW Art


----------



## Jah (Apr 27, 2014)

Great work! It seems you have really studied the bbw figure.


----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## rickydaniels (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Dromond (Jun 19, 2014)

Excellent work! :bow:


----------



## rickydaniels (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## rickydaniels (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## rickydaniels (Nov 12, 2014)




----------

